# AC30 flow



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I have my old AquaClear 30 on my 10 gallon quarantine tank now (before had a crap sponge filter)...the flow is too crazy for such a small tank, even at the lowest setting. Do any of you have any ingenious ideas to make the flow less intense?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can always put a piece of filter floss/foam over the output to diffuse the outflow. This should help reduce the current.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> I have my old AquaClear 30 on my 10 gallon quarantine tank now (before had a crap sponge filter)...the flow is too crazy for such a small tank, even at the lowest setting. Do any of you have any ingenious ideas to make the flow less intense?


Theres no way that an AC30 is making crazy flow for anything but newborn guppies.

If you must lower your flow maintain the filter @ full output (its a piece of tiny crudd u need the high flow thru) and put a post filter on it by cutting a piece of sponge to about 1 cm thick and the length of the overflow. Attatch with an elastic band this will diffuse the output while maintaining the output flow of 100GPH if memory serves


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

An AC30 is a bit much for a 10. I have an AC20 on my 10 gall fry tank and still it's a bit much.

To restrict it even more I bought a pack of AC30 sponge filters, poked a hole 1/2 way through the length of one of them and slipped it over the end of the intake pipe.

Not only does it restrict the flow but it makes the filter safer for my hatchlings.

Cheers.

Oh, and another benefit is that it keeps the AC cleaner.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Take your old AC sponge.
Cut a rectangle out just enough to cover the intake holes.
Have your rectangle like this []
Cut an "X" on the top all the way through until you're close to the bottom.
Pull off your intake tube and slide it on.  
Might take a few wiggles but it'll work.

There's other ways to do this if you want it to be more precise. Freezing the sponge and actually drilling it. PM me if you need a better explanation. I know it all sounds a little vague.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

The cutting is the problem.

What I ended up doing is sticking a small 3 inch long screwdriver into the sponge and wiggling it around. Then I stuck in a much larger Phillips head screwdriver and wiggling it around. That gave me an opening to stick in an exacto knife to cut an rough X into the sponge 3/4 of the way through.

You can then slide the sponge onto the intake pipe sortta like putting on a sock (on your foot, of course).

You don't have to remove any material that you cut out, just cut it back enough to allow it to go over the pipe. It's easier the first time with the intake removed from the AC.

Good luck.


----------



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

I do this on my AC20. However, I find that unless I trim down the sponge (ie: make it "skinnier") then there isn't enough room between the intake tube and the tank glass. I just use kitchen scissors to trim strips off until it is slimmer.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

sunjwd said:


> I do this on my AC20. However, I find that unless I trim down the sponge (ie: make it "skinnier") then there isn't enough room between the intake tube and the tank glass. I just use kitchen scissors to trim strips off until it is slimmer.


Hm. I don't have that problem with mine. I wonder if the plastic lip of your tank is narrower than mine.

Do you use an AC30 sponge too with the hole cut in the end?

The other thing you can do if you find it's too thick is to offset the hole a bit to one side. No cutting necessary then.

Cheers.


----------



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

I use an AC20 sponge (a spare I got since I am running an AC20).

The intake tube is only maybe <1cm away from the back glass.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

It must be then that the lip on the tank is narrower.

I know there's an adjustment tab on the bottom of the AC20 to keep it level. I wonder if turning it to move the AC20 closer to the tank would move the tube further away from the glass.

Anyway, if you're happy with how it's working now then why bother changing.

'If it ain't broke, don';t fix it."

Cheers.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks guys...I'll try that


----------



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

You got it! The tank (a 10G) literally has no lip other than the glass which is only so thick. As you say, if it isn't broke.... However when the intake sponge eventually wears out, I'll look at making the AC20 sit more into the tank so I can use a full sponge and no hacked look.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

sunjwd said:


> You got it! The tank (a 10G) literally has no lip other than the glass which is only so thick. As you say, if it isn't broke.... However when the intake sponge eventually wears out, I'll look at making the AC20 sit more into the tank so I can use a full sponge and no hacked look.


OK, I'm not totally crazy.

What you can try to do if find 'something' that's about 3/8 to 1/2 inch thick (not wood, plastic is good) and glue it to the edge.

Cheers.


----------

